
These tweets nail the absurdity of many tech offices - SlashmanX
http://uk.businessinsider.com/absurd-decor-modern-tech-startup-offices-chappell-ellison-2016-3?r=US&IR=T
======
draw_down
Did they just "write" an article by linking to tweets?

